# Automatisation



## Ramses7420 (27 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour en 15.1

Maintenant, sur le lock, j'ai la notification de mon automatisation qui s'affiche en anglais.

Bizarre ???


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

Bizarre oui, mais ça s’explique peut-être… : https://forums.macg.co/threads/raccourcis-galeres-depuis-ios-15.1365265/#post-14154615


----------



## Ramses7420 (27 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Bizarre oui, mais ça s’explique peut-être… : https://forums.macg.co/threads/raccourcis-galeres-depuis-ios-15.1365265/#post-14154615


Effectivement mais c'est bizarre quand même


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Effectivement mais c'est bizarre quand même



En anglais chez moi aussi les notifications de mes automatisations.


----------



## Ramses7420 (27 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> En anglais chez moi aussi les notifications de mes automatisations.


Encore un autre bug


----------



## Chris K (27 Octobre 2021)

Ramses7420 a dit:


> Encore un autre bug



Bien vu car celui là je ne m’en étais pas aperçu avant ce soir… l’habitude de lire l’anglais


----------

